# Website up and running



## Krissypooh (Feb 21, 2006)

Please come visit my site. It is still under a bit of construction but pretty much at full speed. Let me know what you think, I would appreciate the feedback

www.kvtphotography.com


Thanks 
Kristina


----------



## Donutboy (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi Kristina, Great site and fanastic pics....especially like the snowscenes, i wish we had snow like that! Ive just set up my own website to, if you fancy a look......http://donutboy.photium.com/

Happy snapping

Chris


----------



## zurkgirl (Feb 24, 2006)

Love the Abstracts!!!! Site looks good.


----------



## Krissypooh (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks, I have tweaked the layout a bit since you guys took a look. Check back soon though I plan to have some new stuff relatively soon
Kris


----------



## Alpha (Mar 10, 2006)

That's a quaint little site you've got there. Very homey.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 13, 2006)

nice site, perhaps a touch wide for some screens.  I would have consistant (and smaller) borders on the images

Overall, you convey your work well

Nicley done


----------

